# Online WCF Commentary



## JML (Sep 3, 2010)

Are there any commentaries on the WCF available online? I was wanting to do some study on it without having to purchase a commentary. If there are (which I am quite confident there are, somewhere), which one would you recommend?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Sep 3, 2010)

For the Westminster Shorter Catechism, this is a great resource:

Westminster Shorter Catechism Project


----------



## eqdj (Sep 10, 2010)

I like:

Francis Beattie, “The Presbyterian Standards: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms” (1896)
John Willison "An Example of Plain Catechising Upon the Assembly's Shorter Catechism" (1737)
Ebenezer Erskine, James Fisher "The Westminster Assembly's Catechism Explained By Way of Question and Answer" (1753) At CRTA and Google Books
John Brown, "An Essay Towards An Easy, Plain, Practical, And Extensive Explication Of The Assembly's Shorter Catechism" (1787)
And of course, Thomas Watson, “A Body of Practical Divinity, Consisting of Above 176 Sermons on the Shorter Catechism” (1797) which you can find at ShorterCatechism.com


----------



## eqdj (Sep 16, 2010)

I recently found on Google Books
Archibald Hodge, "A Commentary on the Confession of Faith: With Questions for Theological Students and Bible Classes" (1860); and
his "Outlines of Theology"


----------

